# Cheek Stuffing?



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol so I just found out that my darling daredevil Six can fit quite a lot in his mouth xD I had these bite sized fruit peices, like smaller than a pea, and I dumped like 7 of em into the palm of my hand and held it in front of him, I expected for him to eat them one by one, but instead, he stuffed all of the fruit peices into his chubby cheeks (literally he was cramming them in with his tiny paws and a few were hanging out of his mouth xD ) then he ran off, mouth full of fruit to a hammock here he stashed most of them and ate the rest xD 
Have any of you guys seen your ratties cram their mouths with food? And how much have they managed to fit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

lol rats have nothing on hamsters. my rats like to use their mouths as shovels at feeding time lol


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

just experienced that with one of my boys and sunflower seeds I gave Bif one then he ran off then I gave Bofur one and by then Bif was back and I gave him another one and the original was still in his mouth! it makes me giggle, my girls do this too


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ha ha that's funny xD 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you ever seen African pouched rats. Those suckers can stuff food in their mouths. My Plum is a horder. She thinks she is never going to eat again and tries to stuff as much food in her mouth as possible.


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Some of my rats do the same thing lol. Try to stuff way too much food into their mouth and once and run away with it, sometimes my one rat will put so much in her mouth I think she's going to stuff it down her throat and choke herself, she got 3 huge lab blocks in one time


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy Cupcakes Batman! Three lab blocks?!? And no I haven't seen African pouched rats before.... Now excuse me as I go get on google! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

My Max can fit 6 sometimes 7 pieces of corn into his mouth, and hes still young. Oliver on the other hand is a bit smaller and not so much of a food lover as Max is. I was surprised at the amount of food they can carry in their mouths!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol it's hysterical, I never thought of my boys as cheek stuffing rodents untill I saw six the other day xD


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine don't stuff their cheeks but they do stuff their bedding and cardboard houses! I like to think that they are storing food for the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

